# Writing > Short Story Competition >  The Inseparable

## Sush

*"I am fed up of that same old life...A new place, New school, New friends and a new life is going to be so much fun" read a year old WhatsApp message send to her former friends.
* Drops of tears fell down on the mobile screen and the only words murmured were I MISS THEM.

----------

